# So I red-greened a whisper 20i...



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

My whisper 20i (Tetra internal) was jammed and I couldn't figure out why. I took the motor apart to find that somehow, the bottom of the impeller well's plastic support ring had eaten itself away and the impeller was being sucked too far into the well so the blades jammed on the bottom of the housing. So I sifted through my random aquarium junk, found a plastic airline tee, cut a 2mm thick piece of it, slid it down the impeller shaft and dropped the impeller on top and it works perfectly. Tetra uses quite the impressive impeller for such a tiny filter by the way.

Goes to show you can Macguiver almost any aquarium equipment..


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

nice work around. i did something similiar when my fluval 303 and 404s pumps broke, bought a magdrive, piping, connectors and remade a pump system lol.
however, i dont think you can call it 'red-greening it', since you didnt use any duct tape!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Fishfinder said:


> nice work around. i did something similiar when my fluval 303 and 404s pumps broke, bought a magdrive, piping, connectors and remade a pump system lol.
> however, i dont think you can call it 'red-greening it', since you didnt use any duct tape!


I was thinking that. I would have-- it just wasn't necessary. Since those Tees go fat to skinny I was able to find the part that exactly fit around the impeller shaft and make a nice little spacer.

I think what ate the plastic away inside the impeller well was this super fine silica sand I bought at an LFS that I later swapped for PFS.. I noticed it got sucked in a fair bit but did not suspect any damage. It was literally missing some plastic on the bottom.


----------

